# Joystick troubles



## greybeard (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello everyone!

I have a problem with the joystick when I use it for Rise of Flight and derivatives (Battle of Stalingrad, Great Battles series and Flying Circus) as the vertical axis zone between 0 and 70% often does not respond. The consequence is that during the most critical phases (landing, dogfight) the plane pitches enormously (when I exceed 70% and suddenly it returns all the input).
My joystick is the Thrustmaster Hotas X.
I thought it was worn and bought a new one (Hotas 4), which has the same flaw (so I'm back to using the Hotas X which is a bit better in other respects).
I tried to eliminate programs that could interfere like JoyToKey, I tried to change the USB port for the joystick, to recalibrate it, to apply the firmware, but all to no avail.
I repeat that the defect does not always occur, but often when the stick is most stressed.
It is very important to know that the defect DOES NOT OCCUR with IL-2 1946 and IL-2 Cliffs of Dover.
I write in the hope that someone has had the same problem and managed to solve it. Thank you.


----------

